# Tojiro Senkou Classic?



## randy13 (Nov 7, 2012)

New here guys and girls, and glad to have found you! Tons of good info on here. I'm playing around with the ohh so common transitioning from western (German) knives to Japanese knives. I've handled some Shuns and Macs, and was keen on the weight and feel of a Shun Classic 8" chef. I have one of the cheaper Kai Wasabi 8" chef, and use it as my line knife at work, as I don't mind so much that it gets abused a bit. I'm getting used to a the lighter and thinner style, but it's a bit too light (5.5oz).

I was wondering if anyone has had any experience Tojiro's Senkou Classic line?

http://www.cutleryandmore.com/tojiro-senkou-classic/chefs-knife-p124745

I've read decent things about the Tojiro DP, as being good for the $$$. The Senkou is a bit more pricy, but I really like the look, and I'm weird about handles, and the shape one his one looks like it would suit me. I'm curious about the weight though. The 210mm comes in at 8.6oz. Seems heavy for an 8.25" Japanese style knife. I'm wondering if this is due to the longer handle, and it's still balanced.

So anyone had their hands on one of these? Any input would be welcome and appreciated.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

The Senkou shape and handle is a clone of the Porsche Croma. Croma's have some popularity in Europe, but very little in the US. Most people hate the handle, I think it sucks horribly, you may feel differently.

The blade is san-mai, three layer construction; soft stainless surrounding VG-10 hardened to around 60, and is available without the _faux_ Damascus cosmetics at a much cheaper price from many makers in a variety of shapes, including the Tojiro DP. The Damascus appearance is cosmetic only and does not improve performance. It is, however, fragile and -- in this case -- expensive. VG-10 is a good alloy, but not the world beater it was cracked up to be a few years ago.

I can't see spending that kind of money on that kind of knife, but it's your money and you're not thinking of buying it for me.

My suggestions are:

Move on to something more normal and higher value;
Don't buy an 8" knife for a pro kitchen, unless it's incredibly cramped; and
Don't buy another Shun chef's knife. Get something with a French profile.
BDL


----------



## randy13 (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks for the input. I actually am prone to liking odd handles. I always seem to like a more ergonomical feel. That's what caught my eye. I've been using Henckel Twin Cuisines for a bit now, http://www.cutleryandmore.com/henckels-twin-cuisine, which have a very full and curvy handle, but they are extremely handle heavy.

After a ton of reading and research, I just picked up a Fujiwara FKM 240mm Gyuto. Decided to go with it over a Tojiro for the slightly softer steel. So far I like it. I've only diced a few things with it so far, and broke down a ribeye. Weight feels good, well balanced, didn't come crazy sharp out of the box (it was sharp enough for most probably), but I ran it through the stones (1000/6000), and after a quick stropping, it took all the hair off the top of my arm with one pass. If it holds that edge for a decent amount of time, I'll be plenty happy. It's just a matter of getting used to the feel and profile of a JP knife vs the German tankers I've been using for years. Liking it though!


----------

